# Doordash communication failure “NOT DELIVERED, RETRY“



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Starting Mother's Day, my Doordash Driver app has no way to send messages to customers or doordash support. It is not the text message of the mobile phone, but the information function in the APP is invalid.

Are there any Doordash drivers experiencing the same glitch?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I know this sounds ******ed but have you deleted the app and reinstalled it?

Also do you have the latest app update?

If yes the check to make sure your phone number is correct in the accounts area and if so delete it and put it back in again and save it and you should get a prompt that says put in a code and put the code in and then try it on your next delivery.

Now if none of that works then hell if I know…

I run on both Android and Apple app and they have their glitches…


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I know this sounds ******ed but have you deleted the app and reinstalled it?


Most common fix for DD glitches!


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I have a problem with my Doordash driver app. Can't use app chat function and doordash support chat to transmit information. Also can't use doordashApp to send messages to customers.
This problem has been two months, my doordashAPP can not send text messages and picture messages. "NOT DELIVERED, RETRY" is displayed immediately for each transmission. Has any Doordash driver friend had the same problem. How can this be solved?
Good communication cannot be established, and customer ratings are declining. I am anxious


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I know this sounds ******ed but have you deleted the app and reinstalled it?
> 
> Also do you have the latest app update?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've thought of everything. Delete the app and reinstall it. The mobile phone system is also updated. The fault is not resolved.
To solve this problem, I even bought a new phone and chose a new phone number carrier. But the glitch persists.
The only way I can get in touch with doordash support right now is by phone, I've called doordash support several times in recent weeks, but the issue is referred to a special tech team, but that team has no follow-up. The fault is still there!
My customer ratings have dropped a lot due to not having good communication channels. I am very anxious!
Do you have any idea?


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Most common fix for DD glitches!


Yes, I've thought of everything. Delete the app and reinstall it. The mobile phone system is also updated. The fault is not resolved.
To solve this problem, I even bought a new phone and chose a new phone number carrier. But the glitch persists.
The only way I can get in touch with doordash support right now is by phone, I've called doordash support several times in recent weeks, but the issue is referred to a special tech team, but that team has no follow-up. The fault is still there!
My customer ratings have dropped a lot due to not having good communication channels. I am very anxious!
Do you have any idea?


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

gomo said:


> Starting Mother's Day, my Doordash Driver app has no way to send messages to customers or doordash support. It is not the text message of the mobile phone, but the information function in the APP is invalid.
> 
> Are there any Doordash drivers experiencing the same glitch?
> View attachment 663712


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

gomo said:


> Yes, I've thought of everything. Delete the app and reinstall it. The mobile phone system is also updated. The fault is not resolved.
> To solve this problem, I even bought a new phone and chose a new phone number carrier. But the glitch persists.
> The only way I can get in touch with doordash support right now is by phone, I've called doordash support several times in recent weeks, but the issue is referred to a special tech team, but that team has no follow-up. The fault is still there!
> My customer ratings have dropped a lot due to not having good communication channels. I am very anxious!
> Do you have any idea?


If you've changed your phone, phone number, phone company, and made sure that all settings in your phone and app are correct, the fault has to be with DD. 

Is your phone Android or Apple?

Did anything such as an app crash or DD outage occur prior to the loss of your texting ability?

Are you able to call the customers? If so then do it as it's better than not communicating with them at all.

What did you mean by "information function in the app is invalid"?

This is a longshot but you've got nothing to lose... Install an older version of DD on your phone and see if it works.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Uninstall the app and install the newest app…

If that doesn’t work then Google DoorDash number and call them and have them help you and if that fails, well I have no other answer except use smoke signals…

Also noticing your signal is very low could be the issue and if you are on T-Mobile then you have no chance of getting that message out at all…


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uninstall the app and install the newest app…
> 
> If that doesn’t work then Google DoorDash number and call them and have them help you and if that fails, well I have no other answer except use smoke signals…
> 
> Also noticing your signal is very low could be the issue and if you are on T-Mobile then you have no chance of getting that message out at all…


I tried a lot. I even bought an iphone from scratch, and a new phone number carrier changed


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you've changed your phone, phone number, phone company, and made sure that all settings in your phone and app are correct, the fault has to be with DD.
> 
> Is your phone Android or Apple?
> 
> ...


My phone is iphone, newly purchased iphoneSE3, old phone is iPhone2Promax. iphoneSE uses Visible (which is Verizon's backbone network)
iphopne12Promax uses the T-mobile network.

Yes, this fault has something to do with DD, I contacted DD support, more than a month has passed, and the fault has not been detected and eliminated.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Rule #1, change location, if one insists on use text chat.
Rule#2, Call instead of text chat.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Turn off your wifi. Your phone blocks Malware on wifi. It sees the DoorDash app as Malware. It however works on 4g or 5g networks.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

It should fix the issue


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> Turn off your wifi. Your phone blocks Malware on wifi. It sees the DoorDash app as Malware. It however works on 4g or 5g networks.


Yes, outdoors I use the carrier's network (T-mobile and Verizon). I changed my phone, changed my phone number, tried anything


----------

